# Paul Walker & Roger Rodas Tribute Cruise By Kream Developments



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

Anyone going to the Paul Walker charity tribute event Kream Developments are organizing, They're personal friends of mine and their garage is local to me, be nice to some of you there. 

The guy owns a R33 built like an absolute beast. They built the cars for the red carpet premier of Fast and Furious 4 and again had several vehicles on display at the Fast 6 World Premier. Check the events page on facebook to see the line up of cars, some serious toys there.



https://www.facebook.com/events/562533637157847/?fref=ts


----------



## B4DMF (Jul 2, 2006)

Was planning on going to the Santa Pod one, but after seeing the numbers and the 'types' that are going, decided against it. I hate saying it, but I just wouldn't feel comfortable having my pride and joy sat there with people leaning on it, trying to sit in it etc.
I'll be going to the Kream event instead, as they seem to have an outstanding rep for organising events and the vehicles in attendance appear to be of a much higher caliber.


----------

